# Michelle Hunziker and Aurora Ramazzotti seen shopping together and enjoys an aperitivo on top roof bar - July 31,2015 (16x)



## Mandalorianer (3 Aug. 2015)

​


----------



## frank63 (3 Aug. 2015)

In Sachen Schönheit liegt Michelle um längen voraus.


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2015)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Michelle


----------



## Brian (3 Aug. 2015)

Danke für die süsse Michelle mit ihrer hübschen Tochter....


----------



## luuckystar (3 Aug. 2015)

danke für Michelle


----------



## Thomas61 (4 Aug. 2015)




----------



## chini72 (5 Aug. 2015)

:thx: für MiCHELLE!!


----------



## Charly111 (5 Aug. 2015)

schöne michelle


----------



## mc-hammer (7 Aug. 2015)

ein hübsches Gespann


----------



## cozinheiro (16 Aug. 2015)

Einfach heiß, Danke!


----------



## milan1980 (23 Aug. 2015)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## zollb78 (4 Sep. 2015)

ganz z 'mami


----------



## BUCCIOLO (8 Sep. 2015)

Beautiful!!! :d


----------



## pilaski (24 Sep. 2015)

scharfe mutti!!!!


----------



## DefLow712 (26 Sep. 2015)

schöne bilder


----------



## gielde (18 Nov. 2015)

alle Beide einfach hübsch******


----------



## MrBig120 (27 Nov. 2015)

Zwei wirklich schöne Frauen.


----------



## selectaphabs (2 Dez. 2015)

Sehr hübsch die beiden, danke dafür!


----------



## polorabbie (6 Dez. 2015)

Mama gewinnt knapp gegen die Tochter :thumbup:


----------



## shaniyap2012 (11 Dez. 2015)

hübsche Michelle


----------

